# How do you get Netflix, Hulu, etc. on TiVo?



## rasmasyean (Jul 29, 2011)

I see a Blockbuster there. And it seems to have a whole bunch of other services and you can add some "local" stuff with TiVo Desktop. Is there way to add Netflix or Hulu service service to the menu?

Also, can you delete stuff like those little games they put on the menu. It doesn't seem like it belongs there and takes up space.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

rasmasyean said:


> I see a Blockbuster there. And it seems to have a whole bunch of other services and you can add some "local" stuff with TiVo Desktop. Is there way to add Netflix or Hulu service service to the menu?
> 
> Also, can you delete stuff like those little games they put on the menu. It doesn't seem like it belongs there and takes up space.


Do you have a Premiere? If so are you using the HD or SD UI? Netflix is available on all Series 3 and Premiere TiVos. Hulu+ is only available on Premieres and is located in different places depending on if you are using the HD or SD UI. Sorry I can not remember more details.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 29, 2011)

atmuscarella said:


> Do you have a Premiere? If so are you using the HD or SD UI? Netflix is available on all Series 3 and Premiere TiVos. Hulu+ is only available on Premieres and is located in different places depending on if you are using the HD or SD UI. Sorry I can not remember more details.


I have an RCN TiVo, so I think they change the menus. My guess is that it's based on whomever they are promoting.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

rasmasyean said:


> I have an RCN TiVo, so I think they change the menus. My guess is that it's based on whomever they are promoting.


I think those services may not be available on the *RCN/Tivo Premiere* box.

http://www.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-rcn/index.html


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh so my TiVo is like a "locked phone" where they install whatever firmware they want on it and you can't change it.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

rasmasyean said:


> Oh so *my TiVo* is like a "locked phone" where they install whatever firmware they want on it and you can't change it.


Yes, *RCN's Tivo* that it rents out to it's customers, is different from a regular Tivo.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

rasmasyean said:


> Oh so my TiVo is like a "locked phone" where they install whatever firmware they want on it and you can't change it.


Everyone's Tivo is like a "locked phone".

Yours just has fewer features.


----------

